# David Petraeus’s first year at the CIA



## Brill (Jun 2, 2012)

A year already?  Huh...forgot that he was even in the driver's seat!  No impact...no idea.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/opini...r-at-the-cia/2012/06/01/gJQAjWmq7U_story.html


----------



## BravoOne (Jun 23, 2012)

I must admit I have been pleasantly surprised. Initially I was like WTF? As much as you have to love GEN Petraues he is not an Intel type. Fortunately his SOF resume and leadership abilities gave him the bonafides to make it happen. I thought it might have went to a guy like Vickers though...


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 23, 2012)

BravoOne said:


> I must admit I have been pleasantly surprised. Initially I was like WTF? As much as you have to love GEN Petraues he is not an Intel type. Fortunately his SOF resume and leadership abilities gave him the bonafides to make it happen. I thought it might have went to a guy like Vickers though...


 
Petraeus has SOF credentials?  I wasn't aware of that.


----------



## goon175 (Jun 24, 2012)

I didn't know that either...


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 24, 2012)

BravoOne said:


> I must admit I have been pleasantly surprised. Initially I was like WTF? As much as you have to love GEN Petraues he is not an Intel type. Fortunately his SOF resume and leadership abilities gave him the bonafides to make it happen. I thought it might have went to a guy like Vickers though...


I too thought that this was the case, but a quick look at his bio doesn't really show any SOF experience. Though he was the honor grad at Ranger school, for what its worth.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 24, 2012)

Maybe he's confusing Petraeus with McChrystal?


----------



## BravoOne (Jun 25, 2012)

Yeah lol. Two different Generals. My bad


----------



## BravoOne (Jun 25, 2012)

(The Presidente was flowing freely)


----------



## Etype (Jun 25, 2012)

McChrystal and McNeill were the only two ISAF commanders to have any US SOF experience.  McNeill was in SF before they gave out tabs.  

You can't worry about that kind of thing with general officers though.  If you used dress uniforms (minus rank) as resumes, the average SOF E-7 would have be much more impressive than some of the most formidable general officers- in impact awards, valor awards, purple hearts, deployments, specialty badges, etc.


----------



## Powder (Jun 25, 2012)

Good read.


----------

